

Starfighter: We're better at hiring than any tech firm - lobo_tuerto
http://starfighters.io/

======
jack9
This is a beta-application form for a process that hasn't been released yet.

~~~
handsomecam
Starfighter is new, but there are (at least?) two members coming from Matasano
who used the crypto challenges (cryptopals.com) as a hiring tool in the past.

If you haven't tried the cryptopals challenges, they're basically coding
exercises to illustrate common crypto problems and weaknesses. While giving
the people maintaing the challenges concrete, comparable coding samples to see
how people tackle non-standard coding problems.

It will be interesting to how this evolves, I found the other challenges
interesting in that even if the participant wasn't interested in job hunting /
didn't make the cut they still walked away learning something.

